# Color me true colors



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok I was lazy and didn't check seach to see if this has already been answered...pushing daylight 
but.......... 
I wanted to know how you keep the colors (you're adding) true when making soap? For example:
I mixed my recipe and that normally makes a light cream color soap. When I poured a little out and mixed in lab color red it turned a burnt orange color...how do I get red!!!???? And I got a nasty dirty pink with clay 
Do I need to add more dye? Add titanium dioxide first? <<<<too much of that is bad and if I wanted the whole soap bar red wouldn't that be too much TD? 
OMG! I'm going to :crazy to.........to t r r y y and be patient and wait for someone to help me. 
How do you get such pretty bars of beautifully colored soaps????
Thank you, Linda


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

When buying colorants. Look for ones that are labeled soap stable. They are supposed to not morph. The actual color you get will still depend on your personal soap recipe. But mostly it's a whole LOT of trial and error. Take notes of what you do so you can reproduce desirable results. There are also lots of soap colorant threads through out all sorts of forums and on facebook that post their results with different colorants. That will also give you a starting point as they have already done the trial and error part.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And red is probably the hardest color to do. Of course.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

hsmomof4 said:


> And red is probably the hardest color to do. Of course.


 :yeahthat

And it DOES depend on your formula. Example: If I'm using indigo for blue, and the basis of my formula is OO and it's Pomace, well, yellow+blue=green.....not blue!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When buying colorants you have to take into consideration that adding goatmilk is changing the PH, so it morphs colors. They should explain this to you on the website or go to another one to buy. Ruby Red is a liquid color from Ellen Peacock, peacock colors, ellensessentials.com I love the colorants, now that I am using super fake bright colors for coloring  from TKB Trading, make sure you buy body safe colors, and they also explain the whole low and high PH and color morphing. I only use peacock colors for swirls and for the blood drag on my Dragon's Blood soap, because they are to expensive to color a whole batch.

I do not color with clay a whole batch either, well other than a shaving soap, I do not like the feel of the bars and it cuts bubbles, and Americans think bubbles equal quality.

I buy most of my mica's from newdirectionsaromatics.com they are beautiful.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Conservatorie has nice micas, too. Their website is theconservatorie.com If you order from Ellen's Essentials, be aware that you might have to be very, um, proactive in order to get your stuff. I got my order, but I really had to ride her to get it. Repeated contact and checking on the status. It took over a month from the time I ordered for it to show up here.


----------

